# Versicherung hilft bei Unfallkleidung?



## Rennradlerjäger (6. Oktober 2009)

Meine Damen und Herren,
wie soll ich anfangen? 
vielleicht so: Nach etlichen Marathons im heimischen Sauerland wollte ich mir eine alpine Veranstaltung quasi als Saisonabschluss gönnen. Und ausgerechnet beim Jahreshighlight hat es mich dermaßen auf die Nase gehauen. Es geschah in Oberstdorf. Nun zu meiner Anfrage. Der Rennarzt sah die Notwendigkeit, mir bei der Erstversorgung die Klamotten zu zerschneiden. (Assos-Hose; Maloja-Trikot). Also, dass mir jetzt keiner vorhält, ich würde den Ernst der Lage verkennen. Ich möchte nicht ansatzweise undankbar ersscheinen. Das Erste-Hilfe-Team (Bergrettung) war sich gewiss jedes Handgriffes bewusst. Ich bin auch wirklich beeindruckt und dankbar für die ärztliche Versorgung. Aber gibt es denn womöglich eine Versicherung, sei es meine eigene oder die des Veranstalters oder welche auch immer, die man für die defekten Bikeklamotten angraben könnte? Überrascht mich mit hilfreichen Beiträgen.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei solchen Rennveranstaltungen ist es meist sogar andersherum: viele Versicherungen, wie z.B. die persönliche, private Haftpflicht zahlen nicht für Schäden dritter.

Dein Schaden hin oder her, aber gut dass du bei dem Sturz niemand umgenietet hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Oktober 2009)

Rennradlerjäger schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren,
> wie soll ich anfangen?
> vielleicht so: Nach etlichen Marathons im heimischen Sauerland wollte ich mir eine alpine Veranstaltung quasi als Saisonabschluss gönnen. *Und ausgerechnet beim Jahreshighlight hat es mich dermaßen auf die Nase gehauen. *Es geschah in Oberstdorf. Nun zu meiner Anfrage. Der Rennarzt sah die Notwendigkeit, mir bei der Erstversorgung die Klamotten zu zerschneiden. (Assos-Hose; Maloja-Trikot). Also, dass mir jetzt keiner vorhält, ich würde den Ernst der Lage verkennen. Ich möchte nicht ansatzweise undankbar ersscheinen. Das Erste-Hilfe-Team (Bergrettung) war sich gewiss jedes Handgriffes bewusst. Ich bin auch wirklich beeindruckt und dankbar für die ärztliche Versorgung. Aber gibt es denn womöglich eine Versicherung, sei es meine eigene oder die des Veranstalters oder welche auch immer, die man für die defekten Bikeklamotten angraben könnte? Überrascht mich mit hilfreichen Beiträgen.



Eigen- oder fremdverschuldeter Unfall?


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Eigen- oder fremdverschuldeter Unfall?



Ergänzend:
Es war eindeutig ein eigenverschuldeter Unfall. Ein Weiderost wurde mir wohl zum Verhängnis. Leider zeige ich Zeichen von Amnäsie und weiss daher gar nicht so genau, wie alles kam. Aber es kamen gottlob keine Mitfahrer oder Passanten zu Schaden. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## homerjay (7. Oktober 2009)

Ach Du warst der Unglücksrabe in Oberstdorf.


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei normalen Klamotten wird eigentlich an der Naht geschnitten, so dass man sie theoretisch wieder zusammennähen könnte. Das geht ja leider bei diesem Funktionsmaterial nicht. Wenn es denn überhaupt an den Nähten geschnitten wurde.

Von einem Ersatz der Kleidung durch Versicherung oder Retter/ Helfer habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## hefra (7. Oktober 2009)

Versicherungen zahlen sowas nicht. Wahrscheinlich sind die Klammotten doch eh hin wenn du dich langgemacht hast. 

Für mich ist sowas ein weiterer Grund im Verein zu fahren, denn wir bekommen die Klamotten ersetzt wenns im Rennen kaputt gegangen ist. (Halt die Vereinsteile, kein Assos). Das wichtigste bei Stürzen ist doch, dass es der Person einigermaßen geht. Material ist egal.


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ach Du warst der Unglücksrabe in Oberstdorf.



Hi Homerjay, kannst du denn eventuell meinem Gedächtnis helfen? Ixh habe die absolute Gedächtnislücke. Hast du mich etwa an der Sonnalpe gesehen? Am Rad sind nur die Rennhörnchen und das Sattelleder und noch eine Titanschraube malträtiert. An meinem Radlerkörper sind die Kampfspuren eindeutiger. Ich bin erst seit 36 Stunden wieder aus dem Krankenhaus. Der Heli hatte mich nach Ravensburg geflogen. Eine sehr gute Klinik. Habe mich dort sehr gut aufgehoben gefühlt. Von "wohl fühlen" rede ich lieber nicht. 

Also bevor ich zum Clubber werde, kaufe ich mir doch die Radkleidung aus eigener Tasche. Den unleugnbaren Vorteilen der Clubmitgliedschaft zum Trotz.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Oktober 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Bei normalen Klamotten wird eigentlich an der Naht geschnitten, so dass man sie theoretisch wieder zusammennähen könnte.



Habe ja schon viele Unfälle gesehen und auch schon selber geschnitten. Aber wenn es schnell gehen muss, wird nicht auf Nähte geachtet.
Da wird geschnitten wie es gerade passt. Die Ersthelfer haben noch keinen Nähkurs im Programm  bzw achten darauf, wie es später wieder zusammen passen könnte *kopfschüttel* 
Im Rahmen von Unfällen können solche Bekleidungsschäden die Unfallversicherungen bzw. Haftpflichtversicherungen von Verursachern zahlen. Einreichen muss man es und auf kulante Abwicklung hoffen......
Da hier aber Fremdverschulden ausgeschlossen wird......
Unfallversicherung kontaktieren....... 

Edit: Natürlich wünsche ich dir gute Besserung....... 
bin selber schon zwei Monate nach einem Sturz krankgeschrieben


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Rat. Ich möchte auch leiber eigenaktiv werden bzw. meine Vsrsicherungen bemühen. Den Veranstalter möchte ich nicht weiter nerven. Der hat eh schon sein Bestes gegeben. Ein dickes Lob und Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an die Rennleitung von  Oberstdorf (namentlich Hr. Betz). Das sucht seinesgleichen, wie mir und meiner Frau nach Rennen und Unfall geholfen und begegnet wurde. Die merkwürdigen Einträge im Gästebuch des Feneberg-Marathons kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen bzw nachvollziiehen. Da gibt es wahrlich wichtiigere Dinge als Pasta-Party, Startgeld und T-Shirt-Größe.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Oktober 2009)

Rennradlerjäger schrieb:


> ...Da gibt es wahrlich wichtiigere Dinge als Pasta-Party, Startgeld und T-Shirt-Größe.


...und zerschnittene Kleidung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe ja schon viele Unfälle gesehen und auch schon selber geschnitten. Aber wenn es schnell gehen muss, wird nicht auf Nähte geachtet.



Nicht? Das erlebe ich jeden Tag anders.



Hitzi schrieb:


> Die Ersthelfer haben noch keinen Nähkurs im Programm  bzw achten darauf, wie es später wieder zusammen passen könnte *kopfschüttel*



Hm. Das tun professionelle Ersthelfer sehr wohl.

Aber dies ist für den Thread auch nicht wichtig. Ich wollte es nur nicht falsch im Raum stehen lassen.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Oktober 2009)

Da scheint es dann wohl doch regionale Unterschiede zu geben


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da scheint es dann wohl doch regionale Unterschiede zu geben



sieht fast so aus.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich aber GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## Athabaske (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!!!

Bekomme ich nach einem Auffahrunfall und anschließender Bergung aus dem Fahrzeug den Schaden, der dabei an der Karrosserie entstanden ist ersetzt?


----------



## wogru (7. Oktober 2009)

Rennveranstalter sind durch die Haftungsausschlußerklärung die man im allgemeinen unterschreibt bei allen Forderungen raus. Ich kann mir vorstellen das eine Reisegepäckversicherung für den Schaden aufkommt. Falls du so etwas hast würde ich mal das Kleingedruckte lesen. 
Ein weiterer Tipp wäre die Hausratversicherung, es gibt so etwas wie "Hausrat ausser Haus", aber auch hier muss man das Kleingedruckte studieren, da die Bedingungen von Versicherer zu Versicherer unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und zerschnittene Kleidung!



...darüber hat sich im Gästebuch keiner ausgelassen. Und keine Sorge: ich habe noch genug zum Anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Bekomme ich nach einem Auffahrunfall und anschließender Bergung aus dem Fahrzeug den Schaden, der dabei an der Karrosserie entstanden ist ersetzt?



...solche Beiträge machen einen Thread doch immer erst lesenswert. Für alle, denen meien Anliegen noch verschlossen ist. Ich suche nur etwas Licht im Tunnel, dass mir hilft, die negativen Eindrücke leichter zu ertragen. Es ist doch nunmal so, dass man viel geld in Versicherungen steckt/zahlt,aber die Leistungen nie voll ausschöpft.und so hinkende Vergleiche mit Auffahrunfällen vrkneift euch bitte...


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Rennveranstalter sind durch die Haftungsausschlußerklärung die man im allgemeinen unterschreibt bei allen Forderungen raus. Ich kann mir vorstellen das eine Reisegepäckversicherung für den Schaden aufkommt. Falls du so etwas hast würde ich mal das Kleingedruckte lesen.
> Ein weiterer Tipp wäre die Hausratversicherung, es gibt so etwas wie "Hausrat ausser Haus", aber auch hier muss man das Kleingedruckte studieren, da die Bedingungen von Versicherer zu Versicherer unterschiedlich sind.



Hallo Wolfgang, 
das ist doch mal ein Tipp. Danke dir.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Oktober 2009)

Rennradlerjäger schrieb:


> ...Es ist doch nunmal so, dass man viel geld in Versicherungen steckt/zahlt,aber die Leistungen nie voll ausschöpft...


...und daraus schießt Du, Dir stünde mehr zu.

Wahrscheinlich sind auch Banken dafür da, mein sauer verdientes Geld zu vervielfachen...


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und daraus schießt Du, Dir stünde mehr zu.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sind auch Banken dafür da, mein sauer verdientes Geld zu vervielfachen...


Kein Kommentar. Ich hatte mein Anliegen bereits deutlich gemacht..


----------



## Athabaske (7. Oktober 2009)

Rennradlerjäger schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar. Ich hatte mein Anliegen bereits deutlich gemacht..


...durchaus!


----------



## Christer (7. Oktober 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Nicht? Das erlebe ich jeden Tag anders.



Sorry, absolut OT aber das muss ich jetzt erst mal hier los werden: 

Wo arbeitest Du denn? 

Ich bin früher auch mal 2 Jahre im Rettungsdienst gefahren und heute fahren wir bei der Feuerwehr FirstRes Einsätze mit unserem NA. Aber es hat noch nie jemand darauf geachtet Kleidung an der Naht aufzuschneiden. Das hat uns auch noch nie im Leben ein Ausbilder gesagt. 

Das wäre auch der absolute Quatsch, denn eine Jeans oder eine Lederhose ist an der Naht sehr dick. Da wird es nur problematisch eine Hose direkt an der Naht aufzuschneiden, weil man nicht mehr schnell und sauber schneiden kann.  

Du kommst also nach einem schweren VU vor Ort zu einem Patienten und legst ihn dir erstmal so hin, dass Du auch gut im Bereich der Naht die Kleidung aufschneiden kannst????

Mein Gott, was wird hier oft für ein Zeug geschrieben. 

@Rennradlerjäger

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, aber wie wir hier lesen können bist Du ja auch auf dem guten Wege der Besserung. Was ist dir denn genau passiert? 

Das mit der Kleidung ist ärgerlich, erstrecht wenn sie sehr teuer war. Aber deine Gesundheit ist doch wirklich viel wichtiger. 

EDIT: 



wogru schrieb:


> Rennveranstalter sind durch die Haftungsausschlußerklärung die man im allgemeinen unterschreibt bei allen Forderungen raus.



Ohne jetzt hier eine große Diskussion über Recht und Haftung anzustreben, aber die Haftungsausschlußerklärung ist oftmals das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie geschrieben wurde. Wenn man sich die Haftungsausschlußerklärung von manchen bestimmten Veranstaltern anschaut, dann stellt man sehr schnell fest das diese oftmals vor Gericht gar keine Gültigkeit haben wird, weil der Veranstalter dort Klauseln einbringt die niemals einen Rechtsweg stand halten können. Das macht dann direkt meistens die ganze Haftungsausschlußerklärung zu nichte. Damit meine ich aber ausdrücklich NICHT den hier aktuellen Fall. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## trhaflhow (7. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da scheint es dann wohl doch regionale Unterschiede zu geben



bei uns steht auch die versorgung des verletzten im vordergrund und nicht die klamotten. 
wenns möglich ist kann sich patient selbst oder mit  hilfe ausziehen. wenn nicht wird so aufgeschnitten, dass mann am schnellsten dort hin kommt wo man hin muss.

gute besserung


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke für deine Wünsche. Mich hatte es vor zehn Tagen auf einer Abfahrt während  des Oberstdorf Marathons so dermaßen erwischt, iwie nie zuvor in meinem bewegten Bikerleben. Volles Programm. Gesichtsbremse, Rennarzt, Hubschrauber, etc. Und im Zuge der Erstversorgung musste meine Kleidung halt dran glauben. Kann ich wahrhaftig mit leben. Im Gesicht habe ich nun edlses Titan. Die Wunden verheilen. Meine Laune ist auch wieder ok, seit ich wieder daheim bin. Mir ging es halt um die oben beschriebene Möglichkeit einer kompletten Leistungsausschöpfung jedweder Versicherung. Ohne einem Unternehmen schaden zu wollen. Einfach Leistung für Beitrag zur Optimierung meiner persönlichen Psyche, Laune, Befindlichkeit,.. was auch immer. Wenn hier jemand etwas negatives hereininterpretieren möchte, möge er sich einen anderen thread aussuchen.



. 

@Rennradlerjäger

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, aber wie wir hier lesen können bist Du ja auch auf dem guten Wege der Besserung. Was ist dir denn genau passiert? 

Das mit der Kleidung ist ärgerlich, erstrecht wenn sie sehr teuer war. Aber deine Gesundheit ist doch wirklich viel wichtiger. 

EDIT: 



Ohne jetzt hier eine große Diskussion über Recht und Haftung anzustreben, aber die Haftungsausschlußerklärung ist oftmals das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie geschrieben wurde. Wenn man sich die Haftungsausschlußerklärung von manchen bestimmten Veranstaltern anschaut, dann stellt man sehr schnell fest das diese oftmals vor Gericht gar keine Gültigkeit haben wird, weil der Veranstalter dort Klauseln einbringt die niemals einen Rechtsweg stand halten können. Das macht dann direkt meistens die ganze Haftungsausschlußerklärung zu nichte. Damit meine ich aber ausdrücklich NICHT den hier aktuellen Fall. 


Gruß

SR[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hitzi (7. Oktober 2009)

Rennradlerjäger schrieb:


> Danke für deine Wünsche. Mich hatte es vor zehn Tagen auf einer Abfahrt während  des Oberstdorf Marathons so dermaßen erwischt, iwie nie zuvor in meinem bewegten Bikerleben. Volles Programm. Gesichtsbremse, Rennarzt, Hubschrauber, etc. Und im Zuge der Erstversorgung musste meine Kleidung halt dran glauben. Kann ich wahrhaftig mit leben. Im Gesicht habe ich nun edlses Titan. Die Wunden verheilen. Meine Laune ist auch wieder ok, seit ich wieder daheim bin. Mir ging es halt um die oben beschriebene Möglichkeit einer kompletten Leistungsausschöpfung jedweder Versicherung. Ohne einem Unternehmen schaden zu wollen. Einfach Leistung für Beitrag zur Optimierung meiner persönlichen Psyche, Laune, Befindlichkeit,.. was auch immer. Wenn hier jemand etwas negatives hereininterpretieren möchte, möge er sich einen anderen thread aussuchen.



Das mit der Anreicherung mit Titan kenne ich von meinem Sturz  Sieht ganz lustig aus auf den Röntgenbildern.

Die volle Ausschöpfung der Versicherung erreichst am Besten, wenn du einen guten Versicherungsberater an deiner Seite wähnst und alles bei der Versicherung, in Absprache mit dem Vertreter, einreichst.
Dann könnte es entweder über die Schmerzensgeldregelung oder sogar direkt abgewickelt werden. Ausprobieren 
Wogru hatte es ja auch schon beschrieben.....

Bei unserem Risikosport sollte man über eine gute Unfallversicherung verfügen 

Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei einer Versicherung


----------

